# removed



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

the timer can be set in increments 1, 3,5, 10,30 ….. ect for the door to close automatic.


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

looks like a pretty convenient gadget. i can't tell you how many times i've left and second guess if i've closed the garage. good item to market it in Colorado, Oregon, Washington and Cal


----------

